# HELP - Escaped Hamster... What do i do?



## snoopay (May 24, 2009)

Hi All,

I hope one of you can help me, somehow my hamster has managed to escape from his cage and is a potential result of human error leaving a catch un-clasped but i life in a small flat and i just have turned over everything... i know he cant be under the skirting board as i can barely fit my finger through any of the holes and nor has he gone through the front door as again the gap underneath i cant even fit my finger through... he is a syrian and is about 2-3 months old so still very active... especially at night but i have left out a bowl of water incase he gets thirsty near his cage and i just dont know if anyone can suggest something to help?!?! I have been looking for him for 2 hours now and i am missing him so much!!!

Many Thanks


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

You could try leaving a sweet biscuit out on the floor where you think he is, he will be able to smell it, when he gets hungry, will come to eat it. have a look to see if he has chewed through the wall or floor. I know a mouse can fit through any hole big enough to fit a pencil through, i think for hamsters it may have to be slightly bigger, but not by much.
Then just wait to see if he comes for the treat. Be ready to snatch and grab, or he will be off again.
Good luck and do let us know if you find him!


----------



## snoopay (May 24, 2009)

Hi yes i will, Thanks for your swift reply, if that does not work because i am in a different room and leave it for a second to pick up the phone, is there some other methods that you, or anyone else know of to recapture my boy?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I wish I had some great advice for you, but luckily when my syrians have got out I've managed to find them straight away as they haven't gone far.
I hope you're able to find him, let us know how you get on.


----------



## snoopay (May 24, 2009)

Thanks, i have set up a trap in the form of a old christmas wrapping paper tube leading up to a bucket with some of his bedding, water and food in there in a hope to lure him into the room and i am going to leave the room for a while to see if after me and my girlfriend running around all morning he is going to come out and see what we have done... but we are so confused as to where he could be we have checked every box and looked around all the corners etc... who knows... again if anyone else has any tips that they can give please please do... otherwise fingers crossed he will show in a little while


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes a bucket is the best idea - something he can't get out of again.

Hope you manage to get him soon - you must be very worried.

Have you tried looking under your settee or I wonder if he's actually got in the settee somewhere from underneath because one of my sisters hamsters did that once.

Also try to lure him back with a bit of ham or chicken because Syrian hamsters love both ham and chicken.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

You could try getting out some small boxes, containers, whatever you can find and fill them with tissues, scraps of material, fleece etc. Just leave them dotted about the room. When you come into the room tomorrow you may find your little hammie asleep in one. Good luck.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Any sign of him yet..keeping fingers crossed xx

juliex


----------



## snoopay (May 24, 2009)

no sign of him yet   getting very very worried now, i cant hear him scrabbling or anything and he is normally awakening this sort of time! i will try and muster some boxes as previously mentioned, thats a very good idea, thank you! Will go see if that works! again, any more tips would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

well maybe he is traped

look again
and listen 

did he escape out of the room

windows?

deffo put chicken.ham out they love it

xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope you find him...
Im worried about the little fella too now..it's not nice when they excape! x


----------



## snoopay (May 24, 2009)

i do not have any chicken or ham in the fridge at the moment but as soon as the shops are open tomorrow if we have not found him by then, we will go and get some without a doubt! Thanks for your help, and i dont suppose anyone has any idea what sort of size a syrian of 2-3 months can squeeze itself down to do they? just for a idea? I have looked through everything and apparently hamsters can squeal if they are trapped and we have not heard anything all day and i have taken up skirting boards gone through boxes on the ground and gone through everything, pulled tables out still just no sign whatsoever!  So disheartening, we miss the little fella so much!


----------



## snoopay (May 24, 2009)

So my hammy is normally awake by now and there is not even a sign of him scratching or anything...  i really think i have lost him for good... but i have been all the way around the flat today and i cannot see how he could have got out...


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

dont give up  he will find his way home  are there gaps under the door of your flat? its good if he cant escape....you will be able to find him!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

you can buy humane traps aswell...think they sell them at tesco or b&q...maybe get one tomorrow


----------



## gaz1979 (May 24, 2009)

hope this helps

How to Catch a Loose Hamster or Gerbil | eHow.com


----------



## snoopay (May 24, 2009)

hi foxxy, i think that there is no way he can get under the door but i hear that apparently syrians can get through 1.5cm gaps so i am going to get the ruler out tomo and see what the gap is into the hall way but i cant even put my index finger half way through it so i hope he couldnt... although i found a hole in the kitchen behind the skirting board so will see.. thing is its student digs so i wont be able to rip up any floor boards as i am not meant to have pets where i live... bad times  to add to the issue i am meant to be moving out on saturday! Thanks gaz, i had a look on the site, i have actually set up something simular with a bucket and a tube but i will make a thing out of the cardboard boxes if i cannot hear him tonight.. i hope he is just really tired after his big adventure last night and he is just catching up on a few winks before being super duper active in a little while... :S


----------



## gaz1979 (May 24, 2009)

no probs,

hope you find him soon


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

dont worry! if he cant get out i wouldnt panic....have you checked curtains...it sounds weird but check just incase...and look before stepping out of bed....just incase! and be careful of any wires...incase they nibble....and hmm if you have water out for him, make sure he wont be able to drown in it..or get his fur wet


----------



## snoopay (May 24, 2009)

Excellent news! Found my little boy!!! Such a naughty little sod! He was hiding under the skirting board which has a cm gap to get behind and i think that he was living somewhere inside the back of the washing machine! I have never seen him move so fast when i tried to catch him! First time he has ever tried to actually get away from us holding him but after a couple of seconds back to normal!! Thank you for all your help everyone! x


----------



## gaz1979 (May 24, 2009)

oh good glad you found him well done :thumbup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omgggg great news!  well done!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

snoopay said:


> Excellent news! Found my little boy!!! Such a naughty little sod! He was hiding under the skirting board which has a cm gap to get behind and i think that he was living somewhere inside the back of the washing machine! I have never seen him move so fast when i tried to catch him! First time he has ever tried to actually get away from us holding him but after a couple of seconds back to normal!! Thank you for all your help everyone! x


That's brilliant news - I'm so glad you found him.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Great news!
Glad you found him!
x


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

glad you found him


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

pictures PLEASE

Xxx


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

Great news, glad he is back! Good luck with the move too, hope you all settle well in your new pad.
Take care


----------

